# Lost & Failing



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

After highschool I tried University for a year, failed and decided to work until I knew what I wanted to do.

Well, last year I decided to go back to University and started studying for my Geology degree. Problem is, I have no ambition to do well in classes that don't interest me. 

I know this is common, and you just have to push through it... problem is, I just don't have it in me to push forward. Now I'm deep in student debt, failing university, and I'm really unsure of where to turn or what to do.

I'd keep at it, but I'm burnt out. I'll never forgive myself if I end up flipping burgers for the rest of my life so obviously a technical college is my next option to learn a trade. 

I guess I'm just ranting, and not really looking for responses... but if you've been in my shoes or have an experience to share... I'd like to read it. 

Long story short I just feel hopeless, and when I get hopeless I start hating life... which leads to why should I even bother with life and we all know how that brings you down. 

Thanks for you time.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have any idea what you want to do? Start with goals and if you need college to achieve those goals, then go to college, if not than don't.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Funny you mention goals.

I remember always doing those exercises in elementary and high school about setting goals. I always told myself that I don't need goals because life just comes at you. I do sort of still have that attitude, rather I never learned to deal with life in a goal oriented way.

I've been spending the better part of the past 7 years "finding myself" and I still haven't figured out who I am or what I want out of life. Even just simply what I'd like to do for a career... So, I gave university a go thinking it's the path I wanted to take and now I'm not so sure... Just feeling like I'm back at square one. Pretty hopeless.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I can relate. I've been going to school for the past 3 years, and I've changed my major countless times. I don't wanna work at pizza hut for the rest of my life, and even if I don't make it through college, I'm not gonna let that stop me.
I'm in quite a pickle though. I'm 21 with no car and I live with my dad. I'm also expecting. I'm scared to death because I'm not even sure if or when I'm going to be able to continue school, but I'm in am unmotivated slump anyway. It's weird, because I'm not a lazy person at all. I just have no ambition when it comes to school. 
Well... That's pretty much my story lol.
But I must ask, is anyone giving you any type of support when it comes to your schooling? I get none whatsoever, so maybe that's contributed to my lack of educational drive?


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was little I knew exactly what I was going to do. lol I wanted to become a famous writer and live in a kooky old mansion with lots of strange animals for pets while writing fantastical stories for a living. Funny how that turned out because I got some serious writer's block and I lost the motivation to write. That was when I was still in high school. 

I go to college now and first I planned to major in Linguistics, then Biology, and now Economics. Now that I dropped the hard stuff (Chemistry, Biology, etc.) I decided I won't change courses anymore. I'm gonna stick with the "dismal science" even if I end up hating the guts out of it. I tell myself it's to eventually have something to write about, anyway. I want to train myself to think.

Sometimes it helps to just step back, relax, and consider what you're learning in a completely natural, free, childlike way. Almost every subject is fascinating and if everyone just chilled I think everyone could be happy with their professions. lol

And yes, it's true. Life just comes at you (bro). But when it comes, you should at least have a comeback. "At least I got my degree, bro. OOOO WHAT NOW. WHAT NOWWWWW."


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

I dropped out for similar reasons. I find that I want to go back as well because I don't really enjoy my job (who does, right?). I also have no idea what I want to do, but instead of trying I don't, because it's really expensive to go with no plan. I A LOT of credit for trying in spite of that. You're much braver than I.


----------



## keysersoze (Mar 19, 2013)

I hear what you mean, and currently am feeling very similar. I went to Uni to try and get a fresh start from previous problems I'd had with family and a relationship which broke down with a girlfriend, and I had a lot of hope that I would feel more optimistic about life, but as soon as I got to university I had a mild panic attack, and straight away felt like I was on the backfoot, unable to socialise at times and uncomfortable with people I didn't know, worrying that I might experience some episode in their company and get really embarassed.

I'm currently in my second term and I've just experienced no motivation. I'm studying politics and I just couldn't care less nearly all of the time. I never read for lectures, I never do any work full stop really. I feel very down about life and just generally a sense of hopelessness. Not really sure what I'm going to do. I debated whether or not to drop out in my first term, but tried to carry on, and actually did pretty well in my coursework throughout the first term, but now I'm just in such a rut. I started writing my recent assignments the night before they were due and ended up handing them in late, let alone they were poor quality, now I have another 2 pieces of work in for this week and I'm not doing too well with them either. 

I remember finishing for the Christmas holidays and planning to make big changes to the way I went about my life at University, but I never did anything to change. I just can't find any motivation to work. I don't really socialise with anyone on my course and if anything, I'm too scared too. I get very anxious in situations where I'm on the spot so I feel hopeless about getting a job in the future. I just tremble when I have to speak in front of anyone and just get so nervous that I shake, sweat profusely, feel sick and almost feel like I'll pass out. Just compounds the feeling of inadequacy regarding doing anything in the future and achieving anything because I can't even talk to people very easily, let alone in front of anyone. 

I'm just scared of dropping out. Something in me tells me to persevere. Yet I put myself in nearly impossible situations with my coursework because I always start them the night before as I can never summon any form of motivation to do them at any other time prior to right before the deadline. 

Life just sucks. Makes me wonder what the point in living even is. Hopelessness is a dark hole to be in and it just saps away at your energy, almost putting you in a state of paralysis. I'm a Christian and I believe in God, but I've lost a lot of faith just by feeling depressed quite a bit of the time. It's like I lead this facade of a Christian life, characterised by all of my fllatmates as just abstinence, and the guy who isn't having sex, but that's it.

Apologies for the rant, I've just been searching around google looking at people's experiences dropping out of university and stuff, and felt like offloading my experience. I'm close to the brink of dropping out. I think I've failed my assignments this term, but I've got some exams left for this year so I'll probably finish them off and then evaluate my life plans over the summer. 
It's really helpful knowing you're not the only person who is feeling this way, even if I feel like that in my immediate environment at my university, where everyone I know just seems to be loving it, and excited about their courses etc, then there's just me

Best wishes people


----------



## Moondog (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you like geology at all? Can you find a niche in there that you would find tolerable. A lot of the sciences cross over. Also, just having the degree is often enough to get you a better than minimum wage job in lots of fields. If you think you can still pull it off (the degree) you might want to really think about how most jobs aren't glamorous and jobs in geology might not be so bad compared with the alternatives.

Also, not all minimum wage jobs are flipping burgers. You might find yourself more fulfilled doing something that doesn't require school. For instance, do you like the outdoors? You could get a minimum wage job working at a mom n' pop sporting goods store while spending your free time out and about in nature. 

I know I may come across as naive but I too have been on a loooong search for the perfect career and realize that most things that are available to me won't be fulfilling. I'll take way less pay for something that I find tolerable, even if its difficult to make ends meet, I'm fine with a simple life.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I here ya, I started in engineering but besides the solid works drawing classes and stuff I didnt enjoy my classes (math mostly). Switched to lib arts jus to get a degree which was dumb. anyways right now I might go into civil engineering technology because with that degree I could do drafting or be a civil engineering techician or could get a job as a surveyor. Cant be a civil engineer with it but at least make some money and have a real job. If I did this i would continue on though and try to get a Bachelors in it and move up. 

other option I have and want to do is power line man. I want to attend lineman school where they teach how to climb and do the basics and you get your CDL while your there. Then when your done you have to find a apprenticship and work under a journeyman for 4 yrs until you can become one. Field needs workers, you get paid well during your apprenticship and more when you reach journey man status. All out doors work, active, risky. Only down side is your going to work in crap weather and your on call, but I could live i with that and believe I would truely enjoy this work. problem is school is $10-12 grand and I dont have it


----------

